# Tank Emergency - mercury leak



## GabbyB (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all - I really appreciate your input here. 

Last night I noticed that my thermometer was leaking mercury. It was too late to go out and get supplies to address the emergency. I'm doing it over lunch and my friend is going to set it up while I'm at work. I see a couple of hurdles that I'm not sure how to handle. 

I need to take them out of that water ASAP, and put them in clean water and then completely clean out the tank. Right? But then in both instances they will be in uncycled water. I do have conditioner for the water but will fresh water that's been conditioned but hasn't cycled be ok? 

Shopping list so far is as follows bowl/small tank, new heater, new filter... what am I not thinking of. 

I posted in another thread about my sick neon. Now I have to wonder if he doesn't have mercury poisoning. 

HELP!!!!!

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just take out water doing a water change using a siphon and getting up all the mercury off of the substrate. Mercury will ball up and settle on substrate so it should be easy to get up.


----------

